# Paper Jam : Samsung CLP - 315



## victorianinn

I bought the samsung clp 315 color printer and it was working fine for 2 weeks or so and then the paper kept jamming up half way after it came out so I went to the store I bought it from and got it replaced and same thing again, after about 3 weeks same jamming problem but now the store wont replace it .....please help


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Printers can jam if you put too much paper into them. I would look at how much it recomends as the max and not go over that at all. Also if you use thicker paper, use even less, and also check for any adjustments on the printer for the thickness of the paper


----------



## victorianinn

I tried all of this but still no luck....


----------



## Snoopdogie187

You can try cleaning the rollers, or
you can try to watch the paper as it is being feed through the printer (use the feed paper button if it has one) and see where it gets jammed up at.
Other than that I can only think of it as a setting (like possibly wrong type of paper selected for what you are using) or it is something in the printer itself.

If you can, maybe also try different paper


----------



## victorianinn

I cleaned the rollers, drum, and everthing else with compressed gas duster. Also changed the type of paper but still the same problem.

I called samsung and they told me to take it to a technician but there is none in my area, so now they will send a technician here and Yes they told me that there is a FUSE in the printer that might be the problem. So waiting for the technician, Thanks for your help..........:wave:


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Good to hear, hopefully they can get it fixed up how it should be. Reading reviews it does seem to work well, but maybe you just got a bad batch or something.


----------



## kinbard

A fuser shouldn't be going out in two or three weeks, unless you are doing some extremely heavy printing. Already replaced the printer once, and the replacement is doing the same thing. Sounds like a bad model.


----------



## victorianinn

No, I am not doing heavy printing at all, may be 20 to 30 pages a day not more than that..may be just a bad model


----------



## coffeypat

I have the same printer and I am having the exact same problem. Printer worked great for about a month and now repeated paper jams. If I clean the roller, it occasionally will print a page before it jams again.

Victorianinn, how did this play out for you? Did the Tech come to your place and fix it?

Patrick


----------



## victorianinn

The tech came and changed the fuse but still the same problem.

I called samsung and they said they will send another part 4-dontknoi ....dont know the name of the part but its the thing with rollers just where the paper comes out), so samsung sent the part and the tech came and replaced it and its working fine since then which is about 10 days now. ........:luxhello::luxhello::luxhello::luxhello::luxhello:


----------



## NickTEve

We have just started having the same problem. Seems as though this printer may be prone to jam problems.

Do you know the name of the part that was replaced? I dread starting these battles to get things fixed.


----------



## harkonnen

Thank goodness, I'm not alone.

The name of the part that was replaced would be "teflon roller" or "fuser pressure roller". (my guess according to other post)

Another forum's post(http://www.justanswer.com/questions/2dbxs-samsung-clp-310-laser-printer) said that there is a sensor(exit sensor? http://www.jabsol.com/product.jhtm?id=3585&cid=15476) attached to the teflon roller. They said to take fuser assembly out and clean the sensor.
But how do you do that?


----------



## victorianinn

Yeah its called the fuser but its very hard to replace by yourself coz i watched when the tech was replacing it and it was very complicated.

I will try to explain it as best as I can.

First open the front cover and there will be 2 screws open them which will take of the top cover then open the back cover and there will be 4 more screws open them. Thats how he opened it but it took him a while to take out the actual part.

See if this helps.:wave:


----------



## Master Sparkee

*I have repaired several of these and it seems that the fuser is getting too hot and not only warping the top cover, but also causing damage to the exit sensor that sits above the fuser. Hope new sensors will hold up to the heat*


----------



## JDProuty

Thanks for the tips, guys! They helped me diagnose and repair my CLP-315 printer. The paper progress was halting about six inches too soon and with only about 2/3 of the page being printed and about 1/3 of the page being fused.

If you attempt to fix this yourself, please use great caution. It's very easy to damage exposed parts. Not for the inexperienced or faint of heart.

As mentioned above, you must remove the top cover and loosen the fuser enough to get to the sensor on the bottom. That black plastic spring-loaded doohickey on the left is tricky.  

Free the sensor wires back a couple inches and unscrew it. Gently remove and clean the surface which rubs against the fuser with rubbing alcohol. Replace and gently screw it down, being careful not to strip the screw. Reassemble and pray like hell!

Good luck!


----------



## JDProuty

Well, it worked for a while. 

Now I can't get it to work no matter what I do. Master Sparkee, can you point me to a source for a new sensor (thermistor) or must I replace the entire fuser assembly?

Thanks!


----------



## nelsonholly

* sigh * I have had mine about a year, and now it is doing the same thing you folks are describing. Of course, no warranty anymore. I hate to have to just buy printers and throw them away a year later, what a waste.


----------



## stefcool

Have had mine for a just over 1 year and it starts the print, when is begins to come out, the paper gets jammed, I have to open the rear door and close for it to eject the paper and the bottom half is not all the way printed. 

Is this the exit sensor?


----------



## stefcool

This is the part number for the exit sensor - $2.95

PHOTO-INTERRUPTER;TR ,75mW,BGA,TR
Part Number: 0604-001393 

http://www.partstore.com/Part/Samsung/Samsung/0604001393/New.aspx


----------



## JDProuty

Hi, stefcool,

How do you know this is the part? "Photo-interrupter" does not sound like the little thermistor which rides on the fuser - the source of my trouble. More like the optical sensor to the side of the paper path which is working fine for me. Information source? Picture?

Thank you!


----------



## Master Sparkee

sorry havnt had time to log in. the sensor is NOT the therstor. its a photo interupter. if you are looking at the back of the machine, it is in the top right hand side of the printer. just loosen the exit assembly a bit to make room to wiggle the sensor out. replace it and good to go. good luck


----------



## stefcool

Sounds like you have a different problem then. We just replaced this exit sensor (photo interrupter) located on the left side of printer and PRINTING NOW! 

The link I provided has the picture of the part and where I ordered it from.


----------



## yellowhat94

Here's a video on how to fix it.
YouTube - DIY How-to repair the Samsung CLP-315, CLP-301 laser printer "paper jam" problem


----------



## nelsonholly

Thank You!


----------



## mvirard

I bought a copy of the service manual for the CLP 310 which seems to have exactly the same problem: after one year of usage, repetitive jamming half way through the fuser.
The part number (samsung) is 1404-001141. It is a Thermistor-NTC. It seems there is no photo detector in the fuser assembly. I will try to get the part (if it costs less than a printer!!!). There is a single service manual for both CLP310 and CLP315.
In the mean time I uploaded the 2 pages on the fuser.
Enjoy.


----------



## williamlawrence

hi i had the same problem and due to reading this forum i have repaired my printer with the photo interupter. the only thing i will say is that in america they cost approx $2 whereas in the uk the people that stock them are charging up to £25 plus postage!!!!. i eventualy got one from http://www.JetMedia.co.uk for £2 plus £6 postage plus vat. a total of £9.35 i hope this helps anyone from the uk
regard bill lawrence


----------



## mvirard

I have the same problem and I ordered the part Samsung 1404001141 from PartStoreCanada for 10.95 CAD + postage (9.95 CAD). However they sent a different part so I am sorting this right now.

Something that everyone should know while dismantling the printer fuser unit in order to replace the thermistor: be very careful, it is very easy to brake cheap plastic parts. Especially the paper feed actuator. It is a long plastic shaft with a kind a flat foot at the end. That end is normally moving within the narrow slot of a photo-detector mounted not on the fuser but on the main frame. Result: I broke this shaft (part JC66-01775A) while removing the fuser unit! Now I have to find two parts!

Not a good day.


----------



## SVCGlobal

yellowhat94 said:


> Here's a video on how to fix it.
> YouTube - ‪DIY How-to repair the Samsung CLP-315, CLP-301 laser printer "paper jam" problem‬‎


Thanks!


----------



## StargateUSA

Hi everyone, I have noticed many of you people own a Samsung CLP315 printer. I have that printer too, and the same problem on my printer. I contacted Samsung to let them know about my problem (they wont help me because my printer is not in warranty) so here is what I told them ... this problem is a *DESIGN FLAW* problem which, in many cases, shows up after the warranty has expired. If we all complain to Samsung about this DESIGN FLAW we can force the company to redesign the problem piece and get Samsung to foot the bill for repair ... *Call : 1-800-726-7864 complain and complain repeatedly until they get the message that there is a problem with the manufacturing of this unit.* Let me know if anyone got anywhere i getting Samsung to repair it free of charge. By the way the company reair center is located in California.


----------



## drew2000

Having been a printer/copier repair technician for several years, I have tried many times to clean thermistors with varied success. The problem with thermistors is that the plastic material surrounding the metal is so thin, that if you just scratch off the crusty toner on them, you'll mostly like damage the sensor and it still won't work, or just work for a very short amount of time.
Try using some 100% isopropyl alcohol, Bacardi 151, or vodka if the other aren't available on a disposable shop towel to GENTLY clean the thermistor.
Simply removing enough of the crusty toner will often allow the computer to read a hot enough temperature to all the printer to operate.

Just recently started working with Samsung printers, I ran into an issue with a CLP-315, where it wouldn't print anything without opening and closing the rear door--I mean, it would print one page when you first turned it on, but then just sat there like it was retarded. The solution from Samsung was to replace the mainboard. They sent a new mainboard, I installed it, and the printer worked perfectly. The part number is JC92-02030A. The firmware version of the new mainboard was newer. The old one is version V1.01.01.56(LF). I have pictures of the new one if needed.


----------



## StargateUSA

if anyone owns any of these printers, CLP310, CLP310N, CLP315, CLP315W, CLX3170FN, CLX3175, CLX3175FN, CLX3175FW, CLX3175N, CLX6220FX, CLX6250FX, CLX8380ND, CLX8385ND, CLX8540ND, CLX9250ND, CLX9350ND, CLXADF40D, CLXHCF102, L250, ML1915, ML2525, ML2525W, ML2580N, SCX4600, SCX4623F, SCX4623FN, SCX4623FW, SCX6145, SCX6245N, SCX6255N, SCX6345N, SCX6345NJ, SCX6545N, SCX6555N, SCX8030ND, SCX8040ND, SF650, SF650P, SPL200, SPL220, SPL250, SPL300, SPL330, SPL331 and are having paper jams at the exit the fault lies with the Photo-Interupter sensor (Samsung Part #0604001393). I managed to find a place that sells them for $1.23 Ea. AND can ship as many as needed to you with no MINIMUM order. The company is called ... DIGI-KEY Corporation. Orders 1-800-344-4539. Website is www.digikey.com and their part # is 425-2450-5-ND. I was able to get this mailed to me and I got it within 2 days. How is that for great service. I talked to a person named Christoff and he was extremely helpful in going the extra mile to assist in finding the right part for my printer. Needless to say I trust these people at DIGI-KEY Corp. They have earned my trust and am going to do business with them anytime I need a single part or many. Sorry to those who paid more than I did for a single part. IT REALLY PAYS TO SHOP AROUND LIKE I DID! THANK you very much DIGI-KEY!


----------



## r662

Hi everyone, I have that printer to "CLP315", and the same problem on my printer:upset:.
Thanks to StargateUSA ray:for all the information about the use of this parts. But the part number should be "GP1S73P" make by SHARP, Digi-key part number: 425-2449-ND:tongue:.
This part not only use by Samsung but for others as well.
But the question is- Why this part so easy to break down?
The answer is - Maybe have design fault at this printer. Look for the part datasheet for "GP1S73P", measure the supply voltage for this sensor and u will see. Max forward voltage for the IR LED is 4VDC but the circuit is supplying 5VDC. That means you have to replace this part again (not for to long :grin.
Solution: Series a 330ohm resistors at the third pin (Anode):wave:.


----------



## printerman60

clean the roller with a toothbrush & water, horizontally.
or you have to replace the roller. The quality of pickup rollers, today, are not made of pure rubber, like they used to.


----------



## elliotjoel

hi stargate and everyone else with a samsung CLP 315 jamming printer problem....i took your advice and called samsung customer service. after trying 3 different numbers (including the one you gave) i finally found this number: 1-800-726-7864 (option 1). i got a very nice woman on the phone, explained the jamming problem and that the machine was out of warranty. she updated my warranty and is sending a service technician to look at the machine. i was very nice and polite...and so was she!


----------



## blackcat0969

yellowhat94 said:


> Here's a video on how to fix it.
> 
> Holy cow!!!!! It worked! I thought I'd have to junk the printer and spend a gazillion bucks on a new one. What a straightforward, inexpensive solution. Thank you SOOOOOOOOOO much for posting this video!


----------



## harkonnen

blackcat0969 said:


> yellowhat94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video on how to fix it.
> 
> Holy cow!!!!! It worked! I thought I'd have to junk the printer and spend a gazillion bucks on a new one. What a straightforward, inexpensive solution. Thank you SOOOOOOOOOO much for posting this video!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it worked for you.
> I fixed mine too, but it broke again. Since I ordered extra fuser, I will try it again.
Click to expand...


----------

